# severum or angelfish in 75gal cichlid community?



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,
Planning on doing fluval FX-5 on built-in overflow on 75gal aquarium. No fish yet.

I'm torn between these 2 setups:
2 angelfish (non-mating pair)
1 blue acara
1 firemouth
1 keyhole

OR

1 gold severum
1 blue acara
1 firemouth
1 keyhole

I feel like the severum setup is more likely to have fewer issues. I get the sense that the Angels are susceptible to getting their fins nipped by the other fish...but my wife really likes angelfish...help!  Also if there are any similar cichlid community setups you would recommend for a 75 gallon tank I'm open to suggestions.

-Zeke


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

One factor would be if it will be planted...I was recently considering a severum as well until I learned they will eat any and all vegitation...so consider that.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah -- I plan to do plants, like java fern and anubias...hopefully sufficiently inedible.

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Also -- you're going to laugh -- would it be appropriate to add a whiptail catfish to either setup?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would not do two unmated angels, as they may fuss with each other. I tried it with a male and female I had hoped would pr up and the male killed my female before I could pull her. I didnt see but a few pecs when she would come close to him so theres not always a sure sign of aggression, you just have to pay attention.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

zwanged said:


> Yeah -- I plan to do plants, like java fern and anubias...hopefully sufficiently inedible.
> 
> -Zeke


Maybe send a message to susankat, I think she was the one who helped me out with my Severum question...but to my understanding they will eat anything...lol


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Majerah -- i didn't mean an unmated M-F pair, what about two females? I imagine two males would have some aggression issues.

Suppose I go the male-female pair route, won't I run into aggression issues toward the other fish in the tank if they spawn? Also I'm not looking to breed fish.

-Zeke


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok in a 75 gal an unmated pair will do okay if there is plenty of tall plants to break up line to sight.

Not to sure about housing different cichlids together like that as I have never done it. Even without pairing or breeding it will depend on the temperment of the fish. My best advice would be to have a back up plan in case you have to remove anyone.

As for a whiptail, it would depend on which one. Some can handle cichlids some can't.

As with any fish if it can fit into the mouth of another it will end up there. Some will even tear up another to be able to get to it.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm..Sounds like 1 severum instead of 2 angelfish is safer.

I'm thinking it will be important to break up the tank with so many species in it...severum, firemouth, blue acara, keyhole. 

What plants would you recommend for this kind of tank setup? Is there anything that the severum and these other cichlids won't completely destroy? Java fern? Anubias?

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

If i go the angelfish route maybe just do 1 angel ...maybe something like this:

1 angelfish
1 blue acara
1 Firemouth
1 keyhole
8 boesemani rainbows

Thoughts?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

The equivalent severum setup would probably be:

1 rotkeil severum
1 blue acara
1 firemouth
1 keyhole
6 boesemani rainbows


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, based only on my past experiences, I don't think Angelfish are a very good idea if the tank is housing a Firemouth. My father and I once tried a 75 with a Jack Dempsey, a Firemouth and some Convicts. In a very short time it was just the Dempsey and the Firemouth( They were close to the same size) and had to be separated as the Firemouth was the aggressor most of the time.

Firemouths can be very aggressive fish.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm definitely leaning toward Severum, I will try get the severum larger that the other fish if possible.

-Zeke


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

The Firemouth will be the problem child. The blue Acara will beat on the keyhole. keyholes are very docile for Cichlids. They do best with other fish of the same temperment, or smaller fish that pose no threat. Not trying to discourage you. Just giving you a heads up!!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking about ditching the keyhole. Perhaps:

1 severum
1 blue acara
1 firemouth
1 gold nugget pleco OR 1 salvini OR 5 boesemani rainbow fish 

What would you do?

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

FYI i changed my mind on doing a FX5 and am doing a sump instead. Still would appreciate advice on stocking.


----------

